# massey model question



## toryan (Apr 20, 2012)

I inheritated a Massey tractor and have no idea what model it is. The serial # is 9a 273836. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

It appears to be a 1977 Massey Ferguson 265

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/7/6/767-massey-ferguson-265.html


----------

